# Diverter Valve upgrade, worthwhile or pointless?



## R-Unit (Nov 6, 2017)

I've read a lot of threads on the forum about aftermarket diverter valves, but I still can't figure out if they have an actual benefit over an undanaged oem one. I am specifically asking about recirculating valves and not vent to atmosphere valves.

I have a TTS and plan to get it remapped soon, is there any reason I should upgrade the dv valve before a remap?


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

At the end of the day the oem is a shit design at some point it will fail... That's why audi have so many versions and not nailed it...gfb for example have, use metal not rubber.

It's not a necessity before a remap, but eventually it will fail. Where as a forge or gfb won't.

Replacing the oem time after time is false economy in my mind


----------



## Gaz78 (Mar 15, 2017)

From what I've read and researched it appears to have no performance benefits but is just more reliable....the oem ones are prone to failing.

Of that's how I understand it to be :lol:

Gaz


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

So really it's not worth replacing until it fails


----------



## Hoblands (Mar 13, 2011)

Naive question alert!! (And sorry to hijack the thread) but how do you know if the diverter valve does need replacing? Are there obvious symptoms? My TT is remapped, sports exhaust and panel filter but still doesn't feel as rapid as is should. Intending to get checked out for boost leak but wonder if this is worth checking out first....

Paul

Edit: Found the answer on Google - you will get compressor surge and will sound like a fluttering when you let off the gas. This is very bad for the turbo, its basically the air bouncing off the throttle body and trying to go back towards the turbo. This air can try to back spin the turbo causing major turbo damage. diverter valve releases the boost after the throttle body is closed.
(Not my symptoms!)


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

I don't even have a scooby as to what it is or what it does! :?


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

As per my previous post, the oem realise on rubber, which over time will perish..the upgrade gfb or forge are metal and will not fail if maintained


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

If the oem fails you will hear a load of chatter from the turbo or referred to as chatter.... It will also run like a bag of shit..... Get a cheap odb Bluetooth reader and the torque app to scan for engine fault codes.

Appreciate that it's not a vagcom check, but it will register a code


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

C00P5TT5 said:


> If the oem fails you will hear a load of chatter from the turbo or referred to as chatter.... It will also run like a bag of shit..... Get a cheap odb Bluetooth reader and the torque app to scan for engine fault codes.
> 
> Appreciate that it's not a vagcom check, but it will register a code


This only happens with a catastrophic failure, a small leak my be completely undetected by the ECU in the car and make no noise, but have a big affect on your boost pressure.

I understand "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" attitude towards most things,
but if you're going through the hassle of spending money on performance, exhaust, intake, map etc, seems stupid to me to leave a weak point in the chain for sake of £90. That's not at you Coop as I know like me you chucked a GFB in yours.


----------



## idbpalacei (Jun 1, 2017)

Just had the GFB DV+ fitted this week on my TTS. Not sure if there is a placebo effect going on but car does feel a little sharper.
If anything its a solid piece of kit and should outlive my ownership


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

idbpalacei said:


> Just had the GFB DV+ fitted this week on my TTS. Not sure if there is a placebo effect going on but car does feel a little sharper.
> If anything its a solid piece of kit and should outlive my ownership


I too fitted mine at the weekend and have experienced the same feeling. It seems to pick up quicker.
My original dv was more or less brand new after having a new turbo fitted which came supplied with it. I decided to fit one after reading what others have said about it on here. The cars mapped to 308bhp so it was more of a belt and braces job.


----------



## chipboy (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi, I have just had a stage 1 APR remap, and 40K service at Tuningwerks in Croydon, and while it was there I asked them to fit the GFB diverter valve as well.

On the TTS the valve is right at the front, by the Radiator, so Tuningwerks, didn't even charge for fitting it.
It is only the first week, and so far it seems like a great decision.

The car does not feel like it has been Tuned, It just feels like a Much more powerful version of the original, throttle response, and power delivery are really smooth and progressive.

I'm not sure how big a part the diverter valve plays in this feeling, but if you look it up on youtube, there are videos that explain what and how it improves the way the valve works, on the original the valve is either on or off. With the GFB DV+ it only opens or closes as much as the car needs.


----------



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

I bought a BOV spacer then had it mapped at revo, the tuners stated the DV needed replacing for the more reliable one and the BOV spacer was really bad, that was 8-9 months ago, I get a lot of chatter and pshh and always have since intake and spacer, dv is fine so far even at 80k miles and dyno'ed last week and running perfectly.

if its not broken don't fix it.


----------

